# Foggy night flatheads



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The fog was so thick last night you couldn't see more than 50 yards at times, but the flatheads must have been waiting on it. The first bite wasn't until 2:40 am. She was a slender 46", 37 lbs. Not 10 minutes later I caught a much smaller fish, about 33 1/2" long. My buddy also caught two smaller fish, similar in size. Throw in a couple channel cats and a VERY small flathead, and it was an eventful night. I'd have preferred the average size be better, but I can't complain with the way things have been this year, so far. Notice the upper lip on one of the smaller fish. I'm thinking a close call with a limb line, but I really don't know.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Mike, I am glad to see flatheads anytime.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Lot of action.  Had to be fun.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Way to go Magis!

I will try to give you some help soon


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> I will try to give you some help soon


I'm going to need it.  My fishing partner this week didn't understand the concept of taking good pictures and these were the best of the bunch. Not to mention he woke me up at 6:30 ready to go home.  I tried to explain we needed to wait at least until the sun came up.  When he caught a fish at 7:00 am I think he started to understand.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice Fish!! G  reat Job!!


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice fish man. Had to be a blast!!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking fish, we're they C&R'ed?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> we're they C&R'ed


Yes, as always they were released after the photos were taken.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

GREAT deal all the way around...


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Awesome night


----------

